# [Accès section French] Firefox non - Opera oui! (Résolu)

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!

Depuis hier, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à la section French du forum, alors que le reste m'est accessible! Encore mieux, si je me mets sur la page d'accueil du forum et que je clique sur le dernier message de la section French, j'y accède aussi...mais pas d'accès à la liste des posts de la section en fait...Le message d'erreur est le suivant:

```
message_die() was called multiple times. This isn't supposed to happen. Was message_die() used in page_tail.php?
```

J'ai donc installé Opera, et là...tout fonctionne!!!

J'ai viré les cookies et j'ai tout à zéro au niveau de Firefox...aucune mémoire...!  :Smile: 

Quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne crois pas que ce soit lié au navigateur si tu veux mon avis - sauf présence de cache résiduel. 

Le(s) serveur(s) f.g.o était en mode dégradé depuis 8h environ jusqu'en fin de journée hier. Ces messages alternaient entre erreur critique de phpbb et indisponibilité totale. Depuis ça roule bien.

N'ai pas regardé sur irc mais ce doit être relaté si tu veux plus de détails   :Wink: 

Edit: erreur antédiluvienne de phpbb semble-t-il...

----------

## bivittatus

'lut et merci pour ta réponse!  :Wink: 

Mais alors dans ce cas, pourquoi est-ce que j'y ai accès avec un navigateur et pas l'autre? Il n'y a que cette page qui ne s'affiche pas sur FF, strange tout ça non?

----------

## boozo

Sais pas que te dire... si ce n'est que cela s'est déjà produit pour d'autres semble-t-il

Mais je suspecterai plus c******* genre une page en cache qqpart plutôt qu'un pb avec le browser... tu as un proxy(/cache) actif peut-être ?

Sinon peut-être faire en plus un nettoyage manuel dans ton profile ff (.mozilla/firefox/?.default) => i.e. depuis ce rep et avec ff fermé :

```
$for i in *.sqlite; do sqlite3 $i vacuum ; done
```

----------

## bivittatus

Bon et bien on ne saura pas, c'est reviendu!  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour ces précisions quand même, je garde ça dans un coin, ça pêut toujours servir...  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Moi je n'avais pas cette erreur mais simplement une page qui me disait : Erreur Générale

Could not obtain user/online information

Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu d'autres types d'erreurs avant...

Un petit "Oublier ce site" dans l'historique de Firefox m'a permis de revenir

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Apparemment, f.g.o était down (problèmes DB). Je passe en coup de vent, ma connexion ADSL est très capricieuse.

----------

## bivittatus

En tout état de cause, j'ai tout nettoyé au niveau de mon FF, et j'étais passé à côté de mon cache qui plafonnait à 350 Mb alors que je le laisse toujours à zéro...un bel oubli!  :Very Happy: 

Je considère résolu...Merci  :Wink: 

----------

